# Linux compatible entry level Laser Printer? (LJ 1320?)

## tnt

Can someone suggest some Linux compatible entry level Laser Printer to buy?

It would be connected to Linux server and would serve one Gentoo and two window$ boxes. It's home use, nothing hard, but I would like to print some fine graphics from time to time... 

So, here's what I need:

1. FULLY Linux compatible (don't want to miss some options printer has because of partial driver support)

2. cheap printing (big refileable toner)

3. 1200dpi would be good

4. automatic double-side printing would be good, too

As far as I know, something similar is HP LJ 1320, but I don't have any information on Linux compatibility. I've tried on 

http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=HP

but couldn't find particular model. I've found HP LJ 1300 that is fully compatible, but on HP's web site I've found "linux-compatible" in LJ 1300 specifications and there is no such statement in LJ 1320 specifications...  :Sad: 

Anyone has some expiriance with LJ 1320?

Can someone suggest some similar Laser Printer?

Thank you.

----------

## altorus

I can highly recommend the Samsung ML-1710

Its quite cheap locally (in australia) and its toner page/price ratio is also the best i've seen for personal printers.

About the only adcanved feature is toner saveing mode, but this is hardware at printer level, its not  a driver option.

600 DPI, fairly rugged, i recommend

Just do a bit of reading up, the gentoo cups guide comes to mind.  Good, functional, model specific drivers exist for it in the foomaticdb, which is installed if you follow that guide

----------

## tnt

Can you suggest some 'stronger' Samsung model, with 1200dpi and/or double-side printing?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Primozic

I have a Samung ML-1740, which is similar to the ML-1710, and it works great.

The new ML-1750 supports 1200dpi.  It's basically an improved ML-1740.

----------

## altorus

Unfortunately i'm an out of work. bum uni student.  The ML1710 was all my tax return could afford

----------

## tnt

Thank you both!

----------

## adsmith

I have an HP LaserJet 1300, and it rocks.  It speaks native PostScript!  

by the way, this is the linux printing resource: http://www.linuxprinting.org/

----------

## tnt

 *adsmith wrote:*   

> 
> 
> by the way, this is the linux printing resource: http://www.linuxprinting.org/

 

Yes, but this is part of the same site:

http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=HP

How many pages can LJ 1300 print with one toner?

----------

## adsmith

(Edited after remebering more carefully)

Looking at the self test output page, I have gone through 5390 pages since I bought it, and I think I just put in my third cartridge a week ago, including the original. The current cartridge (this time got the ...X model, which supposedly has more toner) has 129 pages on it, and still says it's full.

I do recall that the very first cartridge went up to 2507 (where the advertisement if 2500).  I'm not sure why I remember this useless number, but I do.

Of those 5390 pages, I've had 4 jams and 8 misfeeds (it says).  As for the jams and misfeeds, I seem to recall all of those were when we were printing a hundred pages of heavy cardstock, and feeding it twice for double-siding.  It is extremely reliable -- much better than the previous generations of upright HP lasers, whihc collected dust on the rollers (this one is horizontal form factor).  I don't recall it ever really jamming on regular paper.

----------

## tnt

Great info! Thanks!

I'm almost sure buying LJ1320 now, but maybe some Kyocera (FS-1020D) can change my mind... Will see...

----------

## gour

 *tnt wrote:*   

> I'm almost sure buying LJ1320 now, but maybe some Kyocera (FS-1020D) can change my mind... Will see...

 

Hi!

afaics, you bought Kyocera Fs-1020D  :Wink: 

The drum on my (not so old) HP-1100 is practically at the end - 12pt text is not readable   :Crying or Very sad:  - only if I print something at 14pt I can read it normally   :Confused: 

So, HP-1320 with 1200dpi & duplex is one of the candidates (although I'd like to avoid it if there is no quality concern in comparison with Kyocera) and here in Croatia it is around $525.

otoh, FS-1010 (no duplex) costs $460 and FS-1020D $640.

How are you satisfied with Kyocera (probably) FS-1020D?

I need a laser for Linux-only printing   :Laughing: 

Sincerely,

Gour

Edit:I forgot about Samsung ML-2250 for $350 - 1200dpi, PS3, toner cartridge for 10,000 pages.

----------

## tnt

You were right - I've bought Kyocera.

Kyocera is great! It's 1200dpi 'quallity' and I was afraid that it's 600dpi with some interpolation improvements, but it's actualy 1800x600dpi and printouts are really great. It's duplex and it prints 21ppm. The best thing of all is toner cartridge that is realy only toner and all other printing parts (drum...) are in printer. Toner cartridge is for 7,200 pages (as Kyocera says) but usually it prints about 10,000 (as most of reviews on the Internet say). Drum has warranty for 100,000 pages (!!!), so everything you need to give him is paper and toner. Warraty for complete printer is two years.

FS-1020D is fully Linux compatible. It supports

 *Quote:*   

> PCL 6/PCL 5e incl. PJL, KPDL 3 (PostScript 3 compatible) with Automatic Emulation Sensing (AES), Line Printer, IBM Proprinter X24E, Epson LQ-850, Diablo 630

 

and I've made it work with my Linux server in few minutes, and I'm complete newby for Linux printing. I've shared it with one Linux desktop and two other Window$ desktops (through Samba).

Really great printer!

http://www.kyoceramita-europe.com/

BTW, u Beogradu kosta 310Eura u maloprodaji. Toner zajedno sa porezom kosta oko 75Eura.

Pozdrav.Last edited by tnt on Sat Dec 04, 2004 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asiobob

Few years ago parents got a Kyocera FS1000, it works fine on linux, err perfectly. I've seen some newer models do just as well!

----------

## gour

 *tnt wrote:*   

> You were right - I've bought Kyocera.

 

 :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Kyocera is great! It's 1200dpi 'quallity' and I was afraid that it's 600dpi with some interpolation improvements, but it's actualy 1800x600dpi and printouts are really great. It's duplex and it prints 21ppm. The best thing of all is toner cartridge that is realy only toner and all other printing parts (drum...) are in printer. Toner cartridge is for 7,200 pages (as Kyocera says) but usually it prints about 10,000 (as most of reviews on the Internet say). Drum has warranty for 100,000 pages (!!!), so everything you need to give him is paper and toner. Warraty for complete printer is two years.

 

My present HP-1100 drum died after 12,000 pages  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> FS-1020D is fully Linux compatible.

 

Cups?

Does Linux driver support all the printer's features?

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

## tnt

Yes, it's fully supported and all features too. It comes with Kyocera PPD file for CUPS and all you need is to give that file to your CUPS server. Peace of cake.  :Wink: 

You can check at www.linuxprinting.org that most of Kyocera's printer are fully supported in Linux.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## A.S. Pushkin

I'm afraid I can not recommend this make. I have a FS-1010. It is good as general compatibility and I can say it prints a lot of pages, but durability is very poor.

I can say mine has not had high use, but just lost the second power supply. I paid 424 $US in late 2003, I think and the power supply failed in the fall of 2004. The dealer gave me a "deal" on a "rebuilt" power supply and parts and labor were 238 $US.

Last week the power supply failed again, I now have a nearly full toner (new) at about 92 $US. Do I pay another 238 $US or buy a Samsung for $100?

I had to do a lot of searching for a custmoer service numerb before I tried a dealer, who found some number I could call. I was told by the tech that "This is a very reliable printer. We just do not have problems with them." Yet a dealer had a refurbed power supply?

In general I like the Eco-Sys idea, but I'm an unemployed CADD tech and TCO is too much like my FixOrReplaceDaily Ford.

I would recommend avoiding Kyocera Mita unles you have money to burn. I could have had a refurbed HP-4 for similar money, or 3 Samsungs for the cost of my repairs.

One final point was a problem with this printers diagnostics. The starter toner had run out by a long shot when I realized the toner fill diagnostic was permanently telling me it was 1/3 full. The Tech, who fixed the PS told me it was not an eeprom only after he had tried to upgrade.

----------

## gour

 *A.S. Pushkin wrote:*   

> I'm afraid I can not recommend this make. I have a FS-1010. It is good as general compatibility and I can say it prints a lot of pages, but durability is very poor.

 

[...]

 *Quote:*   

> I would recommend avoiding Kyocera Mita unles you have money to burn. I could have had a refurbed HP-4 for similar money, or 3 Samsungs for the cost of my repairs.

 

I gave up on FS-1010D and was/am thinking about FS-920   :Confused: 

Have you heard any epxerience with that one   :Question: 

All in all, I'm looking for some decent PS printer to use under Linux, and would like to avoid HP   :Mad: 

Samsung has some with additional module, but their cost is similar to Kyocera.

Any hint   :Question: 

Sincerely,

Gour

----------

